# Thermostat Location in 1994 Nissan Sentra



## stavner (Jun 26, 2006)

Where is the thermostat located in the 1994 Nissan Sentra?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

what engine do you have?
Also a question like this would be better posted in the engine section instead of the chassis section.


----------



## James Hightower (Oct 27, 2017)

We're trying to find out how to replace a thermostat for a 1994 Nissan Sentra and Can't locate where it's located. Can you help me with this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's in a real pain in the tail location if you have the GA16DE engine! If you are at the right fender looking at the water pump, the thermostat housing is to your left, bolted onto the water pump. Try this link for a picture and you are best off using a genuine Nissan thermostat from my experience; the gasket is RTV:

GA16DE:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...-cooling-fan-thermostat.html?Diagram=210_E001


----------

